# I need help ASAP



## cassk333 (May 29, 2019)

Is anyone willing to talk to me via phone?? I am struggling so bad and I need to talk to someone about this


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Whats your name and where are you?


----------



## Mere-Observer (May 27, 2019)

Hope you got to talk to someone (i see eddy1886 replied to your request) and feeling a bit better now. If you still want to share something or have questions, please do message or write here. Not everyone will be able to relate to your symptoms but we all are here to help each other through trying times.


----------



## cassk333 (May 29, 2019)

My name is cassidy and I’m in Washington. And I still haven’t got to talk to anyone but would really like to


----------



## cassk333 (May 29, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> Whats your name and where are you?


My name is Cassidy and I'm in Washington


----------



## Mere-Observer (May 27, 2019)

cassk333 said:


> My name is cassidy and I'm in Washington. And I still haven't got to talk to anyone but would really like to


I understand you want to have a phone conversation but would messaging do for now?


----------



## cassk333 (May 29, 2019)

Mere-Observer said:


> I understand you want to have a phone conversation but would messaging do for now?


Yes I can message 
Over here? Or my email is [email protected]


----------



## Mere-Observer (May 27, 2019)

Just sent you a message


----------



## BetweenTwoPillars (Jun 21, 2019)

If you still need anyone to talk to on the phone, I will.


----------



## cassk333 (May 29, 2019)

BetweenTwoPillars said:


> If you still need anyone to talk to on the phone, I will.


Sorry just got this yes! That would help


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I would just like to add.....it's hard to find good help these days.


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

if you still need someone to talk to, you can message me here


----------



## Maysam (Jun 20, 2019)

Check the Depersonalisation guide by Ammar Takla. it has really helped me recover from Depersonalisation. Here is the link: https://www.depersonalisationguide.com/

I really advise you to download the e-book!

Send me your phone number and I would be happy to call you. I suffered from extreme DP for 3 years and now fully recovered!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I sense a Book plug.......................Sales must be down..........FFS.......

Books DONT cure Depersonalization Disorder.....


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> I sense a Book plug.......................Sales must be down..........FFS.......
> 
> Books DONT cure Depersonalization Disorder.....


I don't know about this one, but books contain ideas, ideas and suggestions can make a huge difference, eddie. We define ourselves with our thoughts, and we can shape them.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Phantasm said:


> I don't know about this one, but books contain ideas, ideas and suggestions can make a huge difference, eddie. We define ourselves with our thoughts, and we can shape them.


. This could present the perfect opportunity to go back to the drawing board to re-define and conceptualize what DP actually is. I have a strong suspicion that whatever Eddy is suffering from is fundamentally different from what you are dealing with, though their effects on your lives may be similar.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I mean, a book might be able to help you cope better with a diagnosis of terminal cancer, but it won't cure it or treat it in anyway. On the other hand, a book can definitely "cure" a person's dissatisfaction with life, coupled with appropriate follow-up action, of course.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I can't speak for eddie, but I know from his posts he comes from a traumatic background, so "fundamentally different from what you are dealing with" is a false statement.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just dont believe that reading a book is going to cure what I firmly believe is a "chemical imbalance" in the brain...

At least thats what every shrink ive ever dealt with has described it as......

Yes reading gives us ideas and teaches us more about ourselves but it wont redress what is basically a chemical problem at source...

Ive read various self help books over the years....None of them made my DP go away quickly...Which is what we all not only want but NEED....Who on this forum can put aside 2 or 3 years of their life to teach themselves how to retrain their mind to rid it of DP...Im sorry but I dont believe anybody on here can put their lives on hold for that long let alone put up with the anguish that would accompany it for such a long period of time...This is why people who are really suffering badly turn to medication...They are desperate for a quicker solution to the hell they are in....I know I was....


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Eddie, meds can help stabilize, no disputing,

True, if you think a book will change things overnight, you're wrong, but if you're willing to do a bit of work they can.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Well I could certainly be wrong. I have no idea what eddie's situation is like, nor yours. Words can only describe so much and so well.


----------



## Anu (Apr 29, 2016)

I will be glad to talk to you! My email [email protected]


----------

